# New Toxonics Hunting Sight



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks cool. Looks like Dave named it after himself! When will lefties be built?


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

sure looks like a winner for the Tox team. In the past was always a top seller products in my bow shop....great quality at a good cost point...good luck in the sales..
I still am shopoting my 15oo tox with a fiber optic scope on it for 3D and hunting. Being a senior I find I do better with a single pin ( 70 ) the 5 pins blur for me....
Bill Olmesdahl


----------



## dalilarson (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys! We did name the sight after Dave, it took a little arm twisting but he agreed to the idea. We should be able to take care of lefties with the current design, just give Dave a call and he will take care of you. SOB, glad to hear your shooting a 1500, we have a lot of those sights out there doing what they where designed to do and doing it well. In addition to more hunting product in the hopper we have some new target product we are working on, look for some new and exciting offerings from Toxonics in the near future! We appreciate the support from all of our customers and know that we wouldn't be here without your support!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

dalilarson said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! We did name the sight after Dave, it took a little arm twisting but he agreed to the idea. We should be able to take care of lefties with the current design, just give Dave a call and he will take care of you. SOB, glad to hear your shooting a 1500, we have a lot of those sights out there doing what they where designed to do and doing it well. In addition to more hunting product in the hopper we have some new target product we are working on, look for some new and exciting offerings from Toxonics in the near future! We appreciate the support from all of our customers and know that we wouldn't be here without your support!



I already talked to him about the lefties. Got one on the way.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sight have 2nd and 3rd axis?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

jfuller17 said:


> Sight have 2nd and 3rd axis?


Good question Jason. I would hope after going far enough to make it a micro adjust it was made fully tunable with 2nd and 3rd axis.


----------



## dalilarson (Sep 15, 2007)

No guys we didn't put a second and third axis into this sight. After much deliberation and discussion amongst ourselves and with fellow bow hunters we determined that we would leave that tuning option out in favor of simplicity and durability. When we discussed the option with most hunters they said it was a great option on a target sight but that they didn't want nor did they feel that this additional tuning option was a necessity on a hunting sight. Obviously with our rich target sight history we understand the significant aspect of additional axis adjustments we just didn't feel adding that feature to this sight met the intent of our design. If you look at the sight you will see a ton of well thought out features. The obvious items are the incorporation of the full size harmonic damper (extensive testing proved the benefit of the larger damper not just on the sight but how it has affected the riser and vibration), the grid lock extension bar which mates perfectly with both geo and exo grid risers, the brightest pins in the market, and multiple mounting positions. What you don't see at a glance is an item we call the micro block. The micro block replaces run of the mill dovetail clamping surfaces for both windage and elevation with a static dovetail and a clamping block. Instead of placing all the load on the upper clamp area we are using a block that rides on it's own separate and independent dove tail thus distributing the torque forces of the sight head over a greater surface area while still having a repeatable clamping point. Most sights on the market deform and deflect leafs that are a part of the extension and deform the dovetail interface subsequently creating an inconsistent clamping point. Other designs use a draw up clamp that places all the forces into one clamping point creating a high stress point with possible failure due to a stress riser. We were looking to create a product that can be mounted to your bow and be so reliable that you don't have to think about it. When you pack into that self guided elk hunt of a lifetime your sight will not be a major concern. I appreciate the insight and questions and invite you to take a look at the sight next time your at your local Toxonics dealer, the Fletch Z really is a neat and well thought out product that will meet the demands of the hard core bow hunter.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

But even for hunters 3rd axis is important when aiming down out of tree stand or up hills and mountains. Interesting you worried more about vibes then axis. To bad looks like a cool sight otherwise. I guess each to there own.


----------



## dalilarson (Sep 15, 2007)

I understand your desire for a 3rd axis, I won't debate it but the choice not to design that feature into this sight was driven by hunter input and company intent. We put everything on the table early in the design, opened every point to discussion, and narrowed the list of features to what you see in the Fletch Z. I have hunted out of tree stands, in mountains, and other steep terrain for over 30 years and never missed a shot because I didn't have a 3rd axis adjustment on my sight. Dave has hunted under the same conditions for over 40 years with the same results. This was the group consensus from close friends and colleagues when we designed the sight and to be honest it was removed from the radar early in the design phase. We have offered 3rd axis adjustments in the past with some of our other hunting sights and based on company sales history, they simply didn't have the sales track record to justify the investment in tooling for a newly purchased company. In a nut shell and regrettably, this sight probably wasn't designed for you, we will produce something in the future that meets the demands of archery technophiles such as yourself. We were faced with a hand full of choices to make in resurrecting a struggling company recently purchased by Dave. Putting a solid sight into the market place at a reasonable price point was priority one. You will probably see a sight that meets your adjustability and tuning requirements in the future but as it stands right now we are proud of the product we have, we have received strong feedback from industry insiders, and most importantly we have had great customer feedback on the Fletch Z. Thanks again for your input, it is appreciated and does make a difference in future designs.


----------



## Hambyrichard (Oct 13, 2011)

Spoken like a true gentleman. A great representative for toxonics without a doubt!
I live and hunt in Alaska. Traversing rough terrain with my bow is not an optional task in the field. I have had sights with 2nd and 3rd axis adjustments for hunting and really never noticed a difference in accuracy just more hassle. In my experience a well made sight fits pretty close to dead on level and I have had no problems dropping in 80 yard shots or pushing them up the mountain. I appreciate the simplicity of a sight made well enough to meet the high demands of extreme hunting without the extras to go wrong 10 miles in on foot. 
The importance of a 2nd and 3rd axis on a sight bar is hands down an invaluable tool especially considering that being extended further from the bow slight intolerances in angles will reflect greater upon the shot. However, for my personal choice in the field I choose simple rugged and dependable. I have shot toxonics in the past and probably again in the near future now. I am very excited to see quality products returning to the market under the name that I have successfully depended on many times before. Congratulations on a sure winner for you and tox and I anxiously await to see your concepts engineered into future designs.


----------



## bowtech777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Richard !!!

The Sight Looks Awesome.. even better than the SLA model for the ATA show...
hey... Can you see if Dave could send me one as a keep sake for myself ?

Would love to have it !!

Thanks 
Larry


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I talked to Fletch last year at ATA, and asked him about bringing the Nail Driver back. any updates?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like a great Tox site ...... I have to find where I put dave's number....I tried calling him a couple months back about some up coming things.....


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

I was wondering what the new Contact info for you all is? I spoke to a guy at ATA. N he didn't have a buisness card Or I'd know his name, Please PM me some more info and I will be contacting you about the sights. Thanks Hippie Chris


----------



## fastfried (Feb 14, 2010)

It looks great and I bet it shoots as good as it looks,*I need one in left hand for my bow*. [email protected]
.






* Engineering is awesome*.


----------



## dalilarson (Sep 15, 2007)

You can reach Dave at 270-393-0115 and the new address is: 342 Cal Batsel Road Bowling Green, KY 42104. There is a left hand version of the new sight available and feedback and sales have exceeded expectations.


----------



## msmiles (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a bit late on here but are you able to remove any pins?


----------

